# custom turbo questions



## i_jova (Feb 19, 2004)

ok another question; i searched the forums and i didnt find a thread that could answer it so here it goes. I'm wanna look into a custom turbo kit for my 200sx se. I a couple guys with custom set ups and i just was wonering:

What all parts are needed and will fit?

Does it come out cheaper than the hotshot unit?

I know a gti-r turbo is used in most cases, but is there a bigger better alternative?

And finally just out of curisoty and flat out not knowing is it possible to use a blitz universal fmic?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

:fluffy:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

James said:


> :fluffy:


Word.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

ok here is what you will need.. 

1 : Turbocharger
2 : downpipe
3 : No oil, or water lines are needed. thats just fail-safe
4 : pipe goign to your intake manifold from compressor outlet
and run the turbo Non filtered.. the blades filter everything..
5 : remove the wastegate, it just robs you of horsepower
6 : 100lb injectors

weld the turbo to your stock manifold, and get hte downpipe made by any exhaust shop, they usually will do it for like 10 bucks..

remove the wastegate vaccum line, it robs you of horsepower.

run the pipe to your intake, and MAKE SURE the stock vaccum lines are retained..

install the 100lb injectors

start your car, enjoy



PS = SEARCH


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Chuck said:


> ok here is what you will need..
> 
> 1 : Turbocharger
> 2 : downpipe
> ...


7. plumb the nitrous to your dp.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh yeah, forgot abuot that one.. and then, dont forget to remove the head gasket, so you increase compression..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Run a search, it has been covered before.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Chuck said:


> Oh yeah, forgot abuot that one.. and then, dont forget to remove the head gasket, so you increase compression..


Don't be mean!

Mike


----------

